
Keystone: A lightweight multi-architecture assembler framework - peter_d_sherman
http://www.keystone-engine.org/
======
ngneer
I have used it, and it is quite flexible. However, it inevitably fell behind
when newer instructions came out, and it is not very well maintained. I have
submitted two issues (#398, #407) that have been open for a year with no
comment...

~~~
saagarjha
Perhaps Capstone might serve your fuzzing needs better, as it can represent
instructions symbolically. For example:
[https://github.com/aquynh/capstone/blob/master/arch/X86/X86M...](https://github.com/aquynh/capstone/blob/master/arch/X86/X86Mapping.c)

~~~
monocasa
A lot of the capstone archs are tablegenned from LLVM MC tables, and they
didn't open source their mods to tablegen for whatever reason.

It's a lot harder to add stuff like that to capstone on most of their archs,
unfortunately. : \

[https://github.com/aquynh/capstone/blob/master/arch/PowerPC/...](https://github.com/aquynh/capstone/blob/master/arch/PowerPC/PPCGenDisassemblerTables.inc)

------
saagarjha
Related:

[http://www.capstone-engine.org/](http://www.capstone-engine.org/)

[http://www.unicorn-engine.org/](http://www.unicorn-engine.org/)

------
fouc
I was expecting a nice DSL for writing assembler

~~~
blondin
i think fasm has a nice assembler syntax and i wish it were adopted
everywhere.

------
peter_d_sherman
Keystone & LLVM: [http://www.keystone-
engine.org/docs/beyond_llvm.html](http://www.keystone-
engine.org/docs/beyond_llvm.html)

Keystone Showcase: [http://www.keystone-
engine.org/showcase](http://www.keystone-engine.org/showcase)

